# nice frame on the net ... what maker



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2017)

great frame on EBay
beautiful craftsmanship who is the maker?


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 1, 2017)

I think it stands for United Stated Bicycles. I think @Wheeled Relics has one.


----------



## barracuda (Jan 1, 2017)

Chicago manufacturer in business between roughly 1895 and 1898, though I believe their leftover stock was sold widely for at least a few few years after the parent company failed in 1898.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 1, 2017)

Bri had a real nice not long ago.  I have some ads for them - need to look through my stuff.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 2, 2017)

Yup United States brand. 4 years only from what I understand from Wheelmen archives thank u for your discretion in link posting.


----------



## rustNspokes (Jan 2, 2017)

Does anyone know what other "brands" or badges were used by the Chicago Stamping Company? I'm convinced there may be at least two more other than "The United States", but haven't been able to come up with any solid info.


----------



## barracuda (Jan 2, 2017)

I find no evidence that Chicago Stamping produced other marques beside the "U.S.", but considering the longevity of the company (est. 1867?) I suppose it's possible. By 1897, the United States badge could be found on a lot of different bikes:





And they acquired a modicum of fame for producing Lillian Russell's gold-plated, jewel-encrusted bike upon the order of "Diamond" Jim Brady, the New York robber baron:









She was pretty cute.

I must say, it's too bad the Ebay seller of the bike above has decided to part out the pieces of that fairly complete looking example. Oh well. If you bid, get it all!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2017)

barracuda said:


> Lillian Russell's gold-plated, jewel-encrusted bike upon the order of "Diamond" Jim Brady, the New York robber baron



So how many Diamond Jim Brady ordered bikes exist?  Someone told me he ordered several and gave them away to close friends, family, and even his mistress.  Is this true?


----------



## barracuda (Jan 4, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Is this true?




It is rumored that Brady commissioned several golden bicycles from Columbia. However - as far as I can tell - the only surviving example of this type of Gay 90's fancy is the Tiffany bicycle in the Smithsonian collection, the provenance of which is somewhat murky, but which does not seem to have belonged to Brady.

1896:







1903:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 10, 2017)

I bought this, can someone please suggest correct hubs/wheels for this.  What is on the known examples? @Wheeled Relics @bricycle


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2017)

came with straight pull spokes....I have some pics somewhere....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 10, 2017)

bricycle said:


> came with straight pull spokes....I have some pics somewhere....



Thanks Bri, I would love to see the pictures!  Kindly, Brant


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 10, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I bought this, can someone please suggest correct hubs/wheels for this.  What is on the known examples? @Wheeled Relics @bricycle



Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2017)

US wheel pics....


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 10, 2017)

bricycle said:


> US wheel pics....
> View attachment 407914 View attachment 407915 View attachment 407916 View attachment 407917




Those are very difficult hubs to find..!!!!  Possible though as you never know what comes crawling out of the drawer!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 10, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Those are very difficult hubs to find..!!!!  Possible though as you never know what comes crawling out of the drawer!



Whoa!  These TOC bikes are fun!  What do I even ask for, an alligator toothed hub?!  Thank you everyone for the pictures and assistance!


----------



## barracuda (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 10, 2017)

barracuda said:


>



Thanks Barracuda!  I think this pins down the correct bars that which were sold at the auction too.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 12, 2017)

ah looks like the same hubs that victor and spaulding used during this time i think we can add another manufacturer to the list ! commonly called straight pull hubs today they were reintroduced in alloy as the newest design on hi end mountain bikes in the 2000s


----------

